# Band shoot agreement



## Robin Usagani (Feb 2, 2012)

Can someone point me to the right direction?  I have googled it but yield no result.  I want some kind of a legal document between me and the band I am shooting.  I want them to have the rights to do these:
1. personal use prints
2. display the image for band promotion on their website and facebook


Everything else, they have to contact me.


----------



## CCericola (Feb 2, 2012)

Google : Lawyer Denver Colorado

I don't think you will have much luck looking for a free contract that is so specific.


----------



## Kombipete (Feb 2, 2012)

Christina is right. Talk to a lawyer. In some places, like here, the photographer (the creator) owns the copyright of anything they make unless specified otherwise - like a contract where you sign the rights over to another person/company. And even then you might still have the right to use them for promotional use in a portfolio etc.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 2, 2012)

Even if the agreement is not bulletproof, at least I got something.  I am just a nobody photographer who will shoot a nobody band that has a big chance making it to the top.  Help?


----------



## CCericola (Feb 2, 2012)

Schwettylens, email me at christina@csjstudios.com and I will send you a PDF of all kinds of photography forms. It came free with a photography law book I bought years ago. There might be something in there that could work. And it is cheaper to bring a contract already written to a lawyer. He/She will only have to tweak it for you.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 2, 2012)

Christina, perfect!  My wife is a lawyer so that would be a good start.


----------



## IByte (Apr 29, 2012)

Schwettylens said:
			
		

> Even if the agreement is not bulletproof, at least I got something.  I am just a nobody photographer who will shoot a nobody band that has a big chance making it to the top.  Help?



My only guess for contract templates would be legalzoom.com
  They might have similar contracts for you.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 29, 2012)

I draw up simple agreements spelling out exactly what I am offering and what they are expecting, as long as they all sign and date it, in my books that makes it a binding agreement.  Maybe it's just a Canadian thing, but I hate dealing with lawyers of any kind, and don't feel that I have to instantly go to one to work out a simple agreement.  I have clients that draw up similar agreements with me, and lawyers aren't involved.

Whatever happened to a signature and handshake being good enough?


----------



## Kerbouchard (Apr 29, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> I draw up simple agreements spelling out exactly what I am offering and what they are expecting, as long as they all sign and date it, in my books that makes it a binding agreement.  Maybe it's just a Canadian thing, but I hate dealing with lawyers of any kind, and don't feel that I have to instantly go to one to work out a simple agreement.  I have clients that draw up similar agreements with me, and lawyers aren't involved.
> 
> Whatever happened to a signature and handshake being good enough?


It still is.  A signature and a handshake are just as binding as they used to be.  The laws aren't that complicated to understand, and often, a few rational, relatively intelligent people can negotiate a legally binding contract on their own.  

IMO, lawyers come into play when a contract is breached...not when it is created, and even in that case, you don't need a lawyer to sue.


----------



## digital flower (Apr 29, 2012)

That band is finally going to get a contract:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Steve5D (May 14, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Can someone point me to the right direction?  I have googled it but yield no result.  I want some kind of a legal document between me and the band I am shooting.  I want them to have the rights to do these:
> 1. personal use prints
> 2. display the image for band promotion on their website and facebook
> 
> Everything else, they have to contact me.



With regards to #2, why would you expect them to give you the right to display _your _photos on _their _website or Facebook page? That would also require that they provide you with a password to those sites.

Good luck with that...


----------



## Buckster (May 14, 2012)

Steve5D said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone point me to the right direction?  I have googled it but yield no result.  I want some kind of a legal document between me and the band I am shooting.  I want them to have the rights to do these:
> ...


I think you misread it...


----------



## Steve5D (May 14, 2012)

Buckster said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > Schwettylens said:
> ...



Indeed.

It was late...


----------



## RaySky (Aug 10, 2012)

I have done a few bands, plus my fiance is in a band... BANDS ARE POOR! Except ones who make it big. Local bands generally use photos for posters, facebook pages, venues will also use them for there site. I believe they should have unlimited use to the photos especially if they paid you. They will appreciate it and keep you on as their photographer. They well also tell other bands what a great deal they got. **This is my experience be nice to me I get sad easily**


----------



## manaheim (Aug 10, 2012)

Robin, I have a couple that I have cobbled together and used a whopping one time.  It has never been reviewed by an atty but it's based off of contracts I have found that had plain reasonable language that I felt was "better than nothing".  If you'd like a copy, drop me a line at c!russo!impeng##(kom).

Remove all the !s, replace ## with a dot and replace (kom) with .com. 



We hates the spam.

HATES IT.


----------



## orljustin (Aug 10, 2012)

RaySky said:


> I have done a few bands, plus my fiance is in a band... BANDS ARE POOR! Except ones who make it big. Local bands generally use photos for posters, facebook pages, venues will also use them for there site. I believe they should have unlimited use to the photos especially if they paid you. They will appreciate it and keep you on as their photographer. They well also tell other bands what a great deal they got. **This is my experience be nice to me I get sad easily**



Wow, that sounds great!  "Call RaySky - they'll shoot for free!  Tell anyone you know.". I guess that's wonderful if you want to be the 'person who'll do anything for a free pass'...  Bands are poor, lol.  Photographers are poor too!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 10, 2012)

Bands are poor, photographers are poor, this thread is old.


----------

